# Shoutcast Streaming



## Chilla (11. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute.

Hab n kleines Prob. 

Ich würde gerne ma n bissl streamen, das ganze läuft über winamp ab. das klappt auch soweit. nur leider komme ich mit ein paar einstellungen nicht ganz klar. Ich beschreibe euch einfach mal, was ich will. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Also:

- Streamen per Shoutcast auf nen X belibigen Server.
- Lieder ineinander faden lassen (wüsste nicht, dass das bei winamp geht
- Per Tastendruck mim Mike labern
- wenn ich mim Mic labern, dann soll die outputlautstärke (die auf den Server geht) um 40 Prozent leiser werden.
- wenn ich mim Mic labern, dann soll die outputlautstärke (die bei mir ausm boxen oder headset kommt) GANZ aussein. JEDOCH NUR die Music. NICHT etwa andere sounds, wie zb Games, ICQ oder andere sachen.
- ich will die lautsärke, die bei mir aus den Boxen rauskommt auh manuell aus/leiser machen können. Die Lautstärke, die auf den shoutcast server geht, soll dabei gleich bleiben.


Bisher habe ich das so mit Winamp und bpm studio ausprobiert, bin aber nie zu nem vernünftigen ergebnis gekommen.

Wäre echt suuupergeil, wnn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte.

Was natürlich auch noch geil wäre, wenn ich meine Stimme die uf den Shoutcast Server geht pitchen oder mit anderen effekten belegen könnte. zb, dass ich so ne chipmonkstimme habe oder so. Hierbei soll auch NUR die Stimme mit dem effekt belegt sein, also nicht die Musik.

Thx für Jede Hilfe


----------

